# Gaaarrrgghhhia Baby Twin!



## bongo690 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, just joined to ask for any advice before I put fireworks and petrol in it.

Bought a second hand Gaggia Baby Twin from ebay, must admit at the time I didnt do any research and the fact that it was touted as a 'flagship' machine etc sucked me in. The ad said it was perfect..excellent condition, worked great 'yummy' cappuccinos etc etc, aye right! I stupidly gave pos feedback before even trying it, to trusting haha. Its RUBBISH! maybe once it has worked long enough to produce any kind of foam. I'll stop babbling and mention the probs. Its obviously been excessively tinkered with as there are screw holes snapped inside, a screw wedged in to keep the steam arm a cable tie repair and i think someone maybe leaned on it (probably scratching their head) causing stress cracks on each side.

When pulling a shot the lights start to flash and it just keeps on going. I have googled the backside out of this (slow flow) and tried everything, back flushed, descaled, split the solenoid, split the boiler, cleaned everything (for an 'excellent condition yummy machine' it was minging), I have split the little white flow thingy with the impeller in, cleaned it, googled some more, had a cup of instant, googled a bit more, I really think I have tried everything except changing the logic board.

Honestly feel like driving to Gaggia HQ and hoying it through the window.

Any advice would be great, sorry to whine on!


----------



## bongo690 (Feb 12, 2013)

Forgot to mention the steam, it reminds me of the bubble pipe I had as a kid...only weaker.

Same as brewing enough to make a frothy thimbleful then lights start flashing and it fizzles out.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

When did you buy it? Irrespective of the feedback you gave, you bought a machine described as perfect/excellent and it clearly is not.

You have 45 days to file a claim for 'item not as described' with ebay if the seller does not agree to refunding you.


----------



## bongo690 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Pablo, thanks for the reply, unfortunately it's been longer than 45 days!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn! I'm assuming you've tried contacting the seller but they probably won't want to know as it's been longer than a reasonable time to inspect the machine.

The only other recourse now is if your paypal account is linked to a bank card, to contact the issuer to see if they can do a chargeback.

There's Section 75 which covers you for goods between £100 and £30,000 with a credit card but if it's less than £100, the issuer may help you as a gesture of good will.

They will send you a form to fill in and attach any pertinent information such as photos, correspondence with the seller etc.

All the best!


----------

